# ميزي طفلتك باأجمل الشنط المدرسيه



## زهرةالبنفسج (7 فبراير 2014)

[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]​ *
**[FONT=&quot]اللهم ان كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله ، وان كان رزقي في الأرض فأخرجه[/FONT]**

**[FONT=&quot]وان كان بعيداً فقربه ، وان كان قريباً فيسره ،وان كان قليلاً فكثره،[/FONT]**

**[FONT=&quot]وان كان كثيراً فبارك لي فيه[/FONT]** .*​ *(( **[FONT=&quot]اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك , و أغنني بفضلك عمن سواك[/FONT]** ))*​ [FONT=&quot]متجر زهرة البنفسج[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أم عبدالله[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يقدم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لكل فتاة او سيدة انيقة جمالك يبدا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]من حقيبتك وتكتمل اناقتك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]من حقيبة مرتبه وانيقه وعالية الجوده [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والفترة الاخيرة اصبح الاهتمام بالحقائب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فن يجب اتقانه مثله مثل العباية والملابس والمكياج [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لست الوحيده ولكني اسعى للافضليه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بتقديم أجود وافخر أنواع  الشنط  من تقليد الماركة الدرجه أولى[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]هاي كواليتي ليكتمل جمال طلتك بشكالها والوانها المختلفة وتحت كل موديل سعرها بالاضافة الى مفاجائة وعروض متجري يتجدد كل شهر[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولكِ اختي الغاليه حرية استرجاع او تبديل الشنطه اذا وصلت غير اللي بالصوره سواء لون او خامه او جوده [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لثقتي بجوده بضاعتي

جميع الصور من تصويري الشخصي 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]جميع الصور على رابط الفلكر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الشحن على حسب طلب الزبونة[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]البريد السعودي أوفيديكس أو الزاجل

تابعوني في الاستقرام راي زبائني وجديدي 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
ZAHRAHALBANAFSAG

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
الثاني 

HINO_FASHION[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]لطلب على الواتس اب[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]0545121209
[/FONT]
0583827852​ [FONT=&quot]



































_ولمشاهدة تفاصيل أكثر تجدونه في قناتي باليوتيب

وطبعا لا تنسون الاشتراك والمفضله والايكات


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQZVvk8nvIs
_



❢ 

❣

❤[/FONT]​


----------



## زهرةالبنفسج (16 فبراير 2014)

*رد: ميزي طفلتك باأجمل الشنط المدرسيه*

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي وللمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات
استغفر الله الذي لااله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
__________________


----------



## زهرةالبنفسج (1 مارس 2014)

*رد: ميزي طفلتك باأجمل الشنط المدرسيه*

.................................................................


----------



## زهرةالبنفسج (10 مارس 2014)

*رد: ميزي طفلتك باأجمل الشنط المدرسيه*

..................................................


----------



## زهرةالبنفسج (18 مارس 2014)

*رد: ميزي طفلتك باأجمل الشنط المدرسيه*

.........................................................


----------



## زهرةالبنفسج (27 مارس 2014)

*رد: ميزي طفلتك باأجمل الشنط المدرسيه*

.....................................................................................


----------



## زهرةالبنفسج (5 يونيو 2014)

*رد: ميزي طفلتك باأجمل الشنط المدرسيه*

........................................................


----------



## زهرةالبنفسج (11 يونيو 2014)

*رد: ميزي طفلتك باأجمل الشنط المدرسيه*

................................................


----------

